# hilti tools



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

check out this set up......thats all i have to say:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Smisner .. if i bought tools like you do.
I'd be divorced .:yes:


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

that gun there is the one of the best drywall guns around fastes and smoothes there is 'but it isnt cheep some where around four bills but worth the money. go from hanging two thousand foot to three or more aday two guys. hilti screws are cheapest around. i got five cases of 1 5/8 for around 340.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

That gun was 490.00 worth every penny.I have 5 of them but the coarded versons


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

i also have a bousch cordless router which works very well had a dewalt cordless router but it was junk once you get used to using cordless it spoils ya.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Smisner .. if i bought tools like you do.
> I'd be divorced .:yes:


I'm guessing smisner is newly married, wait till the honey moon is over.
Then it will be "I'm selling my new......." :thumbup::jester:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope 10years married..


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I've had one of those kits for about 18 months now. It's the best gun on the market. The batteries only take 20 mins to charge and the collated end will take any make of screw. I don't understand why people still put in screws, one at a time. :confused1:

Actually, looking at that picture, that's only the 18 volt version. Mine is the SF 5000 A22. 5000 revs and 21.6 volt


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

smisner50s said:


> Nope 10years married..


!?!? 10 years? What have you been slipping her? Does law enforcement need to get involved, or is she just off her meds? You have to be a little crazy to marry a drywall man!


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I cant believe I am going to go against the trend here, dont kill me!

But i actually do not like the new cordless hilti guns. I find they are kinda ackward and something about the weight of it throws me off. Maybe the battery? Dont know.

I do like the new Makita screw guns though. 

:batman:


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

That gun sucks for screwing angles


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

If only Hilti made one of these...that actually worked for more than 3 months!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Drywall_King said:


> That gun sucks for screwing angles


Mine does angles ok. Maybe it's the user.


----------

